# help im losing molly fry



## MollyFry (Nov 14, 2006)

ok here goes, last weekend i bought 2 silver mollies, 1 of them was dropped at the lfs. i told them i would still take her (no other females) and if she died i would bring her back. once home she was and still is fine, but the night i got her she dropped a brood of fry (15 i think) in the last 2 days i have lost 5 (one other is not doing well) i have tested my water today and i also tested yesterday. ammonia - 0 nitrites- 0 PH 7.8 or so nitrites are a bit high (i will be doing a 25% water change today) between 20-40 ppm

the remaining fry are eating and seem to be doing fine so im not sure if there is even anything i can do. If anyone can think of anything please let me know, they are in a breeder net until i can finish doing the fishless cycle on my fry tank.

thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2006)

Could there have been internal problems from the drop? Mayb the fry were affected...other than that, I can't think of anything else. Hope they do ok


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

My guess is the move caused her to drop a little early. Some were develped enough to survive and some weren't. If at least some of them are eating and acting normal then thats a good start. The first molly I ever had dropped her brood the day after I got her and the stress of moving her and puting her in the breeder caused her to drop too early. All of the fry were still born but 2 and they soon died and I lost her the next day. So if you still have mommy and some of the babies you're in good shape.


----------

